# Extensions, apps, programs and sites everyone should know about.



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

1. Stumbleupon (firefox/ie add-on): http://www.stumbleupon.com/ If you dont' have this already installed (it's free), you're seriously missing out. This add-on adds a a "stumble" button along with a "thumbs up" and "thumbs down" button. Hit the "stumble!" button to be brought to a random webpage that's been found, tagged and given a thumbs up based on the interests you've selected. Thumbs up will get you more pages with similiar content, while thumbs down will give you less.

2. Last.fm (http://www.last.fm/) (PC/MAC) is a free internet-radio site/app. Register to have access to tonnes of streaming music or download the free app to "scrobble" what songs you listen to. Scrobbling is basically recording the name of each and every song you play on your iTunes/winamp/windows media player and mp3 player and uploading it to last.fm. You can access indepth and numerous charts on your listening habits, have bands recommended, and design personal radio stations based on a "simiar to _____" concept. (ie. type "Nirvana" into the search field to produce a radio station that will only play bands similar to Nirvana.) Great for discovering new music (new as in you've never heard it before, not as in current. lots and lots of archives, oldies, etc as well as new stuff.)

3. FARK (www.fark.com). News aggregator website. Is also the birthplace of virtually every internet meme/cliche you will ever see. Members of fark (there's a paid subscription and a free subscription, or you could do neither and simply browse the whole site) submit news stories from around the world with their own headlines. Often crass, sometimes rhyming, always hilarious. Absolutely, without a doubt, my favourite website.

want to add to the list? what other sorts of programs, apps, extensions, websites, etc do you think everyone should have on their home computer?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I used to go to FARK years ago and it slowly degraded and I just stopped. I started about 9 year ago. That was before they started the different subscriptions.

One of the fastest, easiest and free bulk photo editing/resizing program that I have used is Photo Cleaner (www.photocleaner.com). The professional version is free (just a nag at the end) and does batch editing, resizing and borders. It's what I use on my JPGs.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOoooo so thats how you do your pretty and sleek photos.. n_n


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang! I've been found out!!!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

PeerGaurdian: http://phoenixlabs.org/pg2/ Is a program that blocks the IPs of known internet copyright investigators and gov't agencies from uploading from or downloading to you on bit torrent protocol. This isn't a magical, security cure all, but rather for those that run P2P bit torrent clients (uTorrent, etc). Right now the majority of internet investigators are in china and the US. but if you're really concerned about your bit torrent activity (Yarrrr, me matey ), it's a must have.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

I really like FireFox's: Adblock+, and Noscript.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Another great Firefox add on is Exif Viewer. You can view the EXIF info of any picture just by right clicking. That's assuming it's not been stripped.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

got a good pgm to strip EXIF data?

PhotoCleaner limited to 30 day trial?


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> PhotoCleaner limited to 30 day trial?


i believe you can solve this by heading to wwwDOTmininovaDOTorg


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Who's gonna know that you've been using it for 30 days?  It's just a nag at the end and it doesn't keep count.


----------

